# Molly's list........



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How adorable I love it. If you have room you can add me!
Brandon


?Suddenly?


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hahaha
"Don't forget my brother, Racer!
Kisses, 
Dreamer"


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Brandon, my boy
You're such a JOY
On my list you'll be
I shall decree!!!!

:love2:
PRINCESS MOLLY


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

DreamAgility said:


> Hahaha
> "Don't forget my brother, Racer!
> Kisses,
> Dreamer"


What a nice Sis :angel:
To mention her Brother
But I must tell you... I'M A HUSSY
SO DON"T TELL YOUR MOTHER!!!!!!

:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i can see that molly has her own theme song, too. i believe it's entitled "good golly, miss molly"!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Matisse is my name,
Molly's coat soft as fleece, :sheep:
Our color the same,
I just want a piece,

In glory and fame,
I'd call you my sweet,
You'd call me your flame, :flame:
If only we'd meet.

Moon shining bright,
Under the stars,
We'd spoon all night,
If you lived not so far. :behindsofa:

Alas, to be is not our fate,
Lined up are fellas, 
at your front gate,:date:
And my oh my I am so jealous,

I wished upon the nearest star,
And pity that hussy who wouldn’t wait,
I’m heading up to the nearest bar,
Erred have I, I'm just too late.. :love-over:*


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, you ladies are awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha!! Adorable!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Dear Molly,
Alas my Darling... Please don't forget your gentleman Rhett. I have class and charm with a touch of scoundrel to get into trouble . 
Yours truly,
Rhett Butler


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh beautiful Molly
So bright and so lush,
I'm such an admirer
My thoughts make me blush!

Though we've never met
(Darned Atlantic - too far!)
You would take one look
then, _Milas Deka_ - Love affair!

Oh beautiful Molly
So bright and so lush
My heart yearns for you
From you blue poodle Push
xxx


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Love it! Very talented pups around here!


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Oh beautiful Molly
> So bright and so lush,
> I'm such an admirer
> My thoughts make me blush!
> ...


Pushkin living up to his poet's name I see....


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Chells_Aura said:


> Pushkin living up to his poet's name I see....


LOL - yeah, he's got a poet's heart


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Molly dearest there will NEVER be
A suitor as intent as me!
My ardor for you is deep and real
With one kiss I will seal
Your everlasting affection
In my* silvery* direction!

There's nothing anyone can say or do
To make me part from curvacious you!
By your side I'll stay forever
Nibbling on your lovely ear leather
We'll play and snuggle and go to the park
And sleep nose to nose in the dark

For now our love remains bicoastal
It's enough to drive me postal!
The day will come, not to be boastful
We'll be together, our hearts most full
You and I in poodle love FOREVER,
Oh Molly, no one could love you better!
~Chagall :kiss::love2::rose:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my oh my!
My Molly caught my eye.
From the first day I saw her, 
And her lovely soft white fur, 
She stole my heart
Though we live so far apart,
My undying love I will post
Until that lovely day I make it to the coast.
I will wine and dine you under the stars. 
Take you out in really fancy cars. 
But for now I will see you in my dream, 
Two poodles eating Starbucks cream. 

Love, 
Rem


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

You ever thought some of us have too much time on our hands??? lol

Loving this thread!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

All of you people.....umm I meant POODLES are fantasic.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

There once was a Poodle named Molly,
Sweet ‘n cute, a real dolly,
One look at this beauty,
And Maurice went all fruity,
Thinking of her made him jolly,

One look in the mirror,
And Maurice got no nearer,
His demure size he feared would repel,
So he brought up some courage,
did not get discouraged,
Walked up to her door, rang the bell,

Miss Molly herself opened up the wood door,
Her mother was scrubbing the floor,
A smidgen of Poodle, red roses in paw,
Molly over looked the size flaw, 
And saw he was really top drawer.

So the two got together,
And life got much better,
Mom flat on the floor made of tile,
Maurice and Miss Molly, 
Well, it was sheer folly,
But they bolted outside with a smile.

Maurice and Miss Molly,
hustled straight for the trolley,
and headed clear across town,
Gallivanting did they, 
round San Francisco that day,
They really became quite renown,
Mother scolded,
They might've been run down!

Dragged by their ears to Molly’s were they,
Told Mother about their big day,
They both cajoled,
while Mother did scold,
Mother was not put at bay.

Mother had Molly sit down for her views,
Molly could tell it’d be all bad news,
Maurice had to go, no question about it,
To see him again, Mom would not permit.
But she gave her a new bag of chews.

Sadly away did Maurice go that day,
His heart so full of dismay,
He’d lie supine, 
dreaming of the time,
When Molly and he had their way.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:drama: I cannot commit
I cannot decide
I cannot commit suicide....

Too many loves 
My list is growing
And my heart is too......
I don't know what
I'm going to do! 

Me thinks I'll ponder
this awesome thing
Perhaps the answer
Tomorrow will bring........... 

What to do
What to do.....................

In the meantime I shall just
Love all of you!

:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is not much of a poet, but he's a huge Bluegrass fan, and if he could sing, he'd serenade the lovely miss Molly with this oh-so-appropriate Jimmy Martin classic:

Hit Parade of Love


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My dearest Molly,
It's_ okay _to have a stable of fellas
You will get no growls or bellows!
Your admirers all want you to be happy
Besides we know,_ I'm your favorite chap_, eh?
xo Chagall :dancing:

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> :drama: I cannot commit
> I cannot decide
> I cannot commit suicide....
> 
> ...


*In the meantime I shall just
Love all of you!*


But that will never do...
I am Maurice, I will never give up,
To Mother I will have to speak,
And look at me here, I'm a top drawer pup,
I'll convince her that I'm not a freak!

There must be a loop hole,
If Mom I console,
If it takes till the end of next week,
Then Molly will shun,
Other gents, they will run,
For me things will not look so bleak.

Miss Molly, see reason,
_Are_ you in season?
The time has come to decide,
Stop being a hussy,
You can be fussy,
I want you to be my bride.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> My dearest Molly,
> It's_ okay _to have a stable of fellas
> You will get no growls or bellows!
> Your admirers all want you to be happy
> ...



:bathbaby:

OH CHAGALL, don't make me admit
to you one day I'd likely flit.......

Your color, your haircut
Your handsome stance
Makes me HOWL
And want to DANCE!

If CALGON were here,
You know I would say.........

"CHAGALL, CHAGALL, TAKE ME AWAY!" 
:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Molly,
Don't let Maurice put a ring on your paw
Don't let that little toy touch you at all!!
You need a mini who knows how to please,
I'm_ begging _you, on my bended knees!

Maurice will go on to love another
Or play all day long with his brother
You are _the only girl_ for me as you know,
Now please nicely tell Maurice to _go!_

p.s. Somebody please send me Maurice's address. I want to pay him a visit. ~Chagall:fencing:

*ETA: *I JUST SAW YOUR POST MOLLY!! YOU PICKED_ ME!_ I'm booking a flight now!:airplane: 
Sorry guys, she's mine!:aetsch:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

OmG was this suppose to bring tears to my eyes Molly? What talented Poodles we have.
This is the best!!
???????????????


?Suddenly?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> *In the meantime I shall just
> Love all of you!*
> 
> 
> ...



:handkiss: MAURICE MAURICE
You darling boy!
I care not
That you're just a toy!

ALL that matters
Is that you
Are a BOY!!!!

I LOVE YOU
I LOVE YOU
I really do
But I have a big heart
And just ONE boy
WILL NOT DO!!!!!!!!!
:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Molly My dear, 
Frankly there is a problem here…
You need to tell and these boys and toys to go away, 
You plan to marry me one day. 
You need a big and burly man,
Who will watch over you while in the sun you tan. 
I will take you hunting for gopher or rat, 
Then take you to buy a brand new hat.
I will keep you in the lap of luxury my dear, 
With me you will never have anything to fear. 
My strong paws will keep you safe and sound,
Come settle down and marry me, Remi, your poodle hound.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great thread. I'm no poet but I could lay down a funky bass line to these.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Look, Molly! My mom is practising making our wedding cake!!
xo Chagall*


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Great thread. I'm no poet but I could lay down a funky bass line to these.


We need both a band and a photographer for our wedding, Molly and me. You interested?
~Chagall :camera::thrasher:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ROF laughing out loud! 
Tears fill my eyes,
Typing through a cloud.
Down my aged cheeks, tears do fall,
I have things to do,
This is not good at all.

Please stop being funny,
I have a business to run,
You're keeping me chair-bound,
But this is too fun.
:aetsch:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> We need both a band and a photographer for our wedding, Molly and me. You interested?
> ~Chagall :camera::thrasher:


Thanks for the offer but I don't do wedding photography. Too much work. And this band has no interest in wedding either. Where are you located? I might know somebody

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Beau is not much of a poet, but he's a huge Bluegrass fan, and if he could sing, he'd serenade the lovely miss Molly with this oh-so-appropriate Jimmy Martin classic:
> 
> Hit Parade of Love


Would Beau maybe want to sing at our wedding?:sing: I know Molly would love to have him with us.
~Chagall (a.k.a., the groom)

Gotta :vroam:now. But tell Beau he's invited to the Bachelor Party, along with all the Poodle boys! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*I don't know why our mother thanks posts,
Those ones where other dogs they boast.
It's me or Matisse who are the best,
You can have us both, 
And then you'll need rest.

Our prowess and youth can not be rivaled,
When we get going, we are completely unbridled,
Don't think those big hunks will get you excited,
To do so, you'd find you were most near sighted.

If two won't do, then we'll go in a huff,
But really now Molly, enough is enough.
When we knock on your door, do not be frightened,
You'll love our threesome, you'll be so enlightened.*:alberteinstein:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Standards and minis, they all have their ploys,
But now hear this, we are *BOY* toys,
Never mind what _they've_ written,
We know you'll be smitten,
Not marriage you seek?
We'll see you next week.

We know how to play,
Worry not what we weigh,
We two will suffice,
We know how to entice,
From those rogues break away,
Lest we get in a fray. :fight:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You boy toys are too late! We're just about to leave for our honeymoon. ~Chagall :ciao:







:love2:Molly & Chagall, up a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g! :love2:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

This is just to funny everyone. But since I haven't heard anything about a BEST MAN, Brandon is begging that you consider him.









?Suddenly?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

This is the best thread EVER !!! ROTFL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:banghead:

DEAR BOYS,


I send my regrets
This is Molly's Mom
And I'm not taking bets..........

Molly's a HUSSY
She'll never change
She's gone off with Pepe'..........

The Poodle next door
What you don't know is,

THAT GIRL IS A W#@&# !!!!!

I refuse to allow this list to get longer
She's getting locked up......
And her leash will be stronger!!!!!!

So many boys....
Big, Small, and Toys.................

SHE'S GOT YOU BAMBOOZLED
I'm telling you now
KEEP IT LONG DISTANCE

And save your Hearts NOW!!!!!!

:love2:
Molly's Mom


P.S. She left a note 


To all of my Boys
Including the Toys

I still love you all
But I'm having a ball
And since I am Single
I'd much rather Mingle..........

And if you'd like 
You may visit
And I'll share all my Wiles.......

We can play on the beach
We can surf in the water
But I have to be loyal
I'm my Mom's only Daughter!

Love
 MOLLY


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hah! That Molly is fickle, she teases our boys,
By batting her lashes and such feminine ploys!
She wiggles her butt with sad soulful gaze
And they fall at her feet in a rapturous daze!

But we girlies now are onto her tricks,
She's leading them on with nibbles and licks!
So come on you ladies, let's fight for our fellas,
'Cos I for one am feeling quite jealous!

It's true she is pretty, it's true she is sweet,
But why, oh why do they fall at her feet?
Is it plush ice white fur, or nails so jazzy?
Or just the tiara that is oh so snazzy?

The guys may be mini, or standard, or toy,
But remember what happened with Helen of Troy?
The men all went ga-ga and started a war,
Which Molly could do with a lift of her paw!

So poodley girlies, get up off your laurels
And show these fellas there's more than loose morals,
She may have the bling, and the shiny white teeth
But I can do cute, and am sweet underneath.

I may not be pretty, all fuzzy and white
But Pushkin is MINE and for him I will fight!
So Molly, if it's the field you would play
I might start on Chagall and tempt him away!!

Love (green eyed) Pippin!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well Miss Molly, I hope you're happy! Just _listen_ to what you've done to poor Chagall!  :love-over:
http://www.sounddogs.com/sound-effects/25/mp3/379757_SOUNDDOGS__do.mp3


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:girl: Oh Pippin Oh Pippin
Please don't be mad!
I love You too
And it makes me SAD!

We can share all the boys 
And even the 'toys'.......

There's so many
There's Plenty
For All of us Girls

So many Boys
So many Curls...............

I'll teach you the ropes
My Darling Girl
And soon you too
Will make them TWIRL!

We can run them ragged 
Cuz EVERYONE knows
Girls Rule The World
With a softly gloved paw!!!!!!!!!!

Love,
MOLLY

P.S. You must NEVER let the boys in on our 'secrets' it is written in the female code of honor!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay dearest Molly, we'll call for a pax,
Despite your mom saying your morals are lax,
I could do with some pointers in how to glam up,
For a tomboy I am, despite shampoo and stuff.

So if you can spare a bit of your time
Away from the boys (but Pushkin's still mine!)
Your feminine wiles, your "come here boys" vibe
I would love you to share with me, but not online!

I guess you are right, if your secrets we broadcast
All over the forum, the mystique it will not last.
So even if offered some diamonds and pearls
I promise to keep it just between girls!

Love Pippin (your pupil!)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear Pippin,
Since Molly has left me out in the cold,
I hope you won't think me too bold
Or too brash or maybe too old
To ask if my paw you would hold?
I have a passport and can travel to you
If you think there's a chance for us two
~ Chagall

p.s. In case you don't know it, your mom is an AWESOME poet!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pick up your Heart 
dearest Chagall 
Go to dear Pippin.....
You'll have a ball!

You must include Pushkin
Cuz he loves her too
Now any problems in sharing 
Are all up to you! 

Pippin's a Pistol
And I am a Beauty 
I ask you CHAGALL
Can you do your duty?

Can you fetch
Can you dance
Can you Doggy Romance
Because if you appear 
On the Isle of Man.....

You'll find the name changed to
To Isle of WOman!!!!!!!

Still Love You Anyway
Just want to be Free

MOLLY


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> :banghead:
> 
> DEAR BOYS,
> 
> ...


*Okay, this is really good! You're too much!*:adore:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Hah! That Molly is fickle, she teases our boys,
> By batting her lashes and such feminine ploys!
> She wiggles her butt with sad soulful gaze
> And they fall at her feet in a rapturous daze!
> ...


Love it. Very, very clever with the usage of Helen of Troy...hilarious! And loose morals....wonderfully entertaining.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

To all Forum poodles, this has been fun!
But mum took the computer, to work she did run.
So me and my fella, though tatty we be
Are stuck in the kitchen, no time for a wee.

She's promised us both that a brushing will happen
Just as soon as she's home to wake us from napping.
She's studied the pictures of Molly so fair,
And Chagall and Maurice and Matisse's hair.

It's time that I loose my tomboyish looks,
And get a new style like you see in the books.
But I think - now please don't sit there and glower -
That we will still look like we're trimmed with a mower!!

The beaches and mountains, rivers and tracks
Of our little Island, there's nothing we lack,
With mud on our paws and sand in our hair
We chase and we play till we run out of air. 

So I hand over the floor to Molly The Fair,
With her beautiful nails and fluffy white hair,
Admirers so many, she's captured them all,
But me and my Pushkin? We're having a ball!

love Pippin
xxx


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

*Finally!*

I get to play, too!!

Good Golly Miss Molly
You may have the boys now
But, I'm on my way
To making them say "Wow!"

I may be but a small girl,
But, I know I'll be cute
Giving you competition
For the handsome and the brute!

You better enjoy your reign,
Mom's says I'll get my own crown
I'll steal them all away
Leaving you with a frown!

(I couldn't rhyme a word with tiara... so, I had to use crown!)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This has been the best thread!!! So much fun with you guys.....I just love your creativity and sense of humor........we all need more laughter in our lives ...there is never enough!!!!!
I'm hoping other forum members are enjoying our warped humor!!!!!!!!!!!????



OK ALL YOU 'GIRL' POODLES......................it's YOUR TURN to play!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> This has been the best thread!!! So much fun with you guys.....I just love your creativity and sense of humor........we all need more laughter in our lives ...there is never enough!!!!!
> I'm hoping other forum members enjoyed our warped humor!!!!!!!!!!!????


I have been following it the entire time... LOVE it!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> i get to play, too!!
> 
> Good golly miss molly
> you may have the boys now
> ...


fab!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OK ALL YOU 'GIRL' POODLES......................it's YOUR TURN to play!!!!! LOL!!!


YEAH! There's soooo many beautiful girls out there - write a love poem to your favourite guy! Or guys...!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Like, Molly says, why pick?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> I get to play, too!!
> 
> Good Golly Miss Molly
> You may have the boys now
> ...


_Enjoy your tiara,
While I take your beau,
Down your cheeks your mascara,
Will run in a flow,_

LOL.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> YEAH! There's soooo many beautiful girls out there - write a love poem to your favourite guy! Or guys...!!!!




*Who awaits but your beaus,
Do go on a spree,
We'd love your sweet prose,
And best poetry, 

It'd make our hearts swoon,
We're romantics at heart,
Chagall's a baboon,
Keep Tiara tart,

Maurice and Matisse, 
That's who we are,
Let our time increase,
trouver le grand amour.*








just kidding Chagall.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> _Enjoy your tiara,
> While I take your beau,
> Down your cheeks your mascara,
> Will run in a flow,_
> ...


Thanks!! I knew it could be done...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

hopetocurl said:


> I get to play, too!!
> 
> Good Golly Miss Molly
> You may have the boys now
> ...



*Dear Baby Girl,*:baby:
I am not a cradle robber :nono: 
Or the sort of poodle to slobber
Saw your sweet baby picture,
And want to be your future mister!
I will wait for you to grow up
To be a most a stunning pup :beauty:

You see Molly was a runaway lover
She threw me over for another! :bawling:
Little Pippin has a boyfriend-brother
(Also a nice clever poetic mother)
But I am the monogamous type :boy::girl: 
Not into flirtatious playboy hype 

I'm generous, well-mannered and true
I could be absolutely *sterling* for you!
Perhaps when you are one or two
My romantic luck will come due :clover:
Then we can be a winsome pair
And about others not give a care! :knuddel:
~Chagall

p.s. I will buy you a diamond tiara, and a gold-gilded mirror!
p.s.s. Your mother can chaperone our future dates, for which I will _never_ be late.:dog:


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*So Fun*

Oh, Molly, what fun! We were out doing chores and herding and arrived late to the party!!! arty2: 
You guys are a hoot! 

Louie can recite numerous Shakespearean sonnets....and is so sad to have missed his opportunity to woo Molly the proper way! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Oh, Molly, what fun! We were out doing chores and herding and arrived late to the party!!! arty2:
> You guys are a hoot!
> 
> Louie can recite numerous Shakespearean sonnets....and is so sad to have missed his opportunity to woo Molly the proper way! HerdingStdPoodle


:handkiss: Dear Louie, dear Louie
Your words will suffice
If herding's not possible
In all of that ice.

My desire to roll
In the pasture with you
Is only a dream
And will never come true

My Mom said "NO"
And I asked her "WHY?"
She had only one word
And that was......."MANURE"

Love,
MOLLY


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Dear Baby Girl,*:baby:
> I am not a cradle robber :nono:
> Or the sort of poodle to slobber
> Saw your sweet baby picture,
> ...


Oh my dearest Chagall
My tiny heart, you so enthrall!
I am happy you are willing to wait
Might be a while until I can date!

I shall return your affection
And not levy another rejection
Even if I get an offer from another
Like Pippin's Pushkin brother!

I love your hair of gray
Because my Mom's is also that way
I am sure we'll dine on the finest kibble
And never, ever quibble!

Until I am old enough for our dates
I guess you'll just have to wait
But I'd surely swim the widest ocean
To reach you, and your never ending devotion!

I think I have finally been named
One my human brother and sister proclaimed
We shall call her Willow
Because they did not like Mom's suggestion-o!


(Sorry, I had to go be Mom for the night)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! You guys are good!

I am finding myself rhyming when I'm muttering to myself or the dogs. Oh no! I can't stop! LOL.

*Yes, rhyming can turn habit forming,
Words are dormant and then they sprout,
It comes about without a warning,
A mystery how this comes about,

You are all so very clever,
Cerebral synapses must be oozing,
Dull it's not, no not ever,
Very bright and so amusing,

When the forum is feeling quite morose ,
A little light hearted game to play,
Makes for fellowship coast to coast,
Hope to continue this day to day,:dancing2:
*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Girlies, girlies where are you,
Mother locked up Molly Mu,
Come out, come out where ever you are,
You couldn't have gone too awfully far,

Weren't you waiting in the wings,
But Molly wanted many flings,
Molly wore an A of scarlet,
Too well known, she was a harlot,

So here we are, elig_-`ible,_
Girlies post a bit of scribble,
Come on ladies, a poem or message,
Don't need rough around the edges.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BY GOLLY IT'S MOLLY!!!!


YUP! that's me!
With the wind in my hair
I run to them all
And beg for a bow or a toy

I love all the boys
And the boys love me
But I'm happy to share them all

So little Girl Poodles
Start usin' yer noodles
To let all those naughty boys know

It's a Poodle Girl's right
To have more than one Knight
To wait on her, mouth and paw!

Make them bow
And bring you toys
Use all of your feminine ploys

For all Poodle Boys
Are rascals you know
And you must not let them
Have their way!

Poodley Girls
With Poodley curls
WILL ONE DAY RULE THE WORLD!!!!!!!!

:girl2::girl2::girl2:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Don't be shy, come out and play,
We've been patient the live long day,
We're near the stage of hormone gushing,
Hunters are we, we'll start 'a flushing,

Don't worry now, no naughty ploys,
We're simply frisky, darling boys,
Drop a line or a quick note,
Show a picture of your coat,

You can line up one by one,
You'll have to learn how _to_ have fun,
Get your Mom to help you type,
I think you know the time is ripe,

There'll be a party for coming out,
Please resist the urge to flout,
Looking for a debutant,
Your opportunity to flaunt,

We're handsome, charming, brilliant fellas,
I think you know, we've heard them tell us,
Come on out and meet a boy,
Just come and play, don't be coy.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh wise and saged Miss Molly
We shall be best of friends
I have so much to learn, by golly
The means to the best ends

You'll have to show me the way
All the things I'll need to know
I promise I'll learn each day
And use your knowledge to grow

We'll have such fun
Just two girls on the town
We'll shop and dine and run
And try on the sparkliest gown

Please take me under your wing
Help me be the best pup
Our friendship will make my heart sing
And help me to grow up! :highfive:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh Maurice and Matisse, 
why did you not speak up
You stayed hidden in the crease
For now I am a betrothed pup

Chagall, His love he did swear
He promised me, a diamond tiara
But you guys seemed not to care
Distracted by Molly and her mascara (Poodlebeguiled, I ripped you off  )

So, be least be my big brothers
My protectors you both can be
And give a girl her druthers
Say let's be friends, we three? :angel:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Oh, Molly, what fun! We were out doing chores and herding and arrived late to the party!!! arty2:
> You guys are a hoot!
> 
> Louie can recite numerous Shakespearean sonnets....and is so sad to have missed his opportunity to woo Molly the proper way! HerdingStdPoodle


HerdindStdPoodle, just jump right on in...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Now wait a moment guys and doll, 
I haven’t had a chance at all!
My name is Jackson, 
I am loads of fun. 
A one eyed Jack I might be, 
Even though I cannot see, 
I am a hoot to have around, 
When I am there you will never frown. 
I might be a toy in size, 
but I am very wise. 
Come spend a day or two playing with me
Then we could make separates into a we!
I won’t come and chase you girls, 
No matter how pretty you are in curls!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey, I just made a new friend, Jackson
He's a toy just like me
He likes to run up and back-son
And live a life so carefree.

Jack is a gentle boy toy
I think he's the right size to play
His friendship will bring me such joy
Each and every day

He said that he's blind
But, I surely can't tell
He's so fast, I'm left behind
Jackson, I think you are swell!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He's so fast, I'm left behind
Jackson, I think you are swell!
HopetoCurl - you are so right! I he runs so fast and so hard that he makes this little "humph" sound  How did you know?!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly my Dear, it's Brandon here.
I can't stop thinking about your beautiful hair.
I Dream about you every night.
I know this is going to be a long hard fight.
So whether I win or lose you Dear.
I know we'd have made the greatest pair.
If you don't pick me it will Break my ? heart.
We all loved you from the very start.
When your mind is made up, will you let me know.
I'll check out the others, and go with the Flow.
Molly my Dear,
I Love You So,
So keep me in mind.
For the next time.
??Brandon 




?Suddenly?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Just when we thought we had it made,
And girls would sit under apple tree shade,
Or lie beneath the rose covered trellis,
Our mother tells us, "you're too young fellas,"

We are in a terrible rut,
Mother says poodle girls we might knock up,
She doesn't want to keep us in a bottle,
But should we misbehave we'd get a good throttle, 

Mother has made a decent decision,
She says only with strict supervision,
We with Poodley girls may mingle,
At least we won't be completely single,

So come one come all,
Don't be flowers on the wall,
We're waiting for the right kind of girls,
Fluffy like Molly or a coat made of curls,

We've given up on Miss Molly for sure,
And Brandon, good luck but the odds are poor,
With you Brandon, stepped out of the race,
We two brothers might score first base.



*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Now wait a moment guys and doll,
> I haven’t had a chance at all!
> My name is Jackson,
> I am loads of fun.
> ...





WELCOME JACKSON
Into the fray
So very happy 
You want to play!

Age before beauty
My Mother has said
I suppose that is true
as long as you
Are not dead................

Age has no boundries
I'm happy to say
So come Handsome Jackson
I wanna play!

I may be a Beauty 
but frou frou I'm not
I'm just a hussy
That plays...............A LOT!!!!!
:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Molly my Dear you will find I am not like the other guys.
I won't see your pretty hair with the little bow ties.
I can promise you my love won't be based in looks alone
With you I will always share my squeaky bone.
As we both age my my dear, 
In my heart I will hold you near. 
Never worry when your looks start to fade,
or you added a few pounds when you you were last wade, 
I won't see the little flaws, and they would not matter
I love you Molly, thin or fatter.
Come with me and play the day away
Bask in the warm grass and snuggle where we lay. 
I will treat you as a lady,
You will be my Molly Baby!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

You are very very talented! I love it!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

liljaker said:


> You are very very talented! I love it!!!!


Come on! Play with us!!!! Anybody can play!!!!!:idea:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay boys, here's what we'll do
By Molly never again to be shooed
Since she wishes to be elusive,
We'll start a club that's exclusive!

No girls welcome, not one at all
We fellas together will have a ball!
She'll miss us, she will, that California vixen
But never again will we be mixing!:highfive2:
~Chagall


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:Cry: No! No!
It cannot be
You must not run
Away from me!

Come Girls,
And naughty Boys
Let's party hardy
And share our toys

Our world is Special
Don't you see?
Twas made for Poodles
Like you, and Me

Don't be like Chagall
He's just broken hearted
Cuz he thought I was his
But then I departed....

Come on Boys
You know me,
I'm a HUSSY
It's who I be!

Just like those
Whores of old
I have a heart
That's made of Gold!

So my Boys
Don't forget
That nothing good
comes from neglect!

Go find yourself a Poodle Girl
It's a lot more fun
than Chagall's world!!!!!!


P.S. I Still love you Chagall.......just not exclusively....................


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mom and Matisse to a big show will go,
Going on Saturday and Sunday,
I'll be stuck with a sitter and Jose`,
The plan of action will be _your_ play,

Don't forget me, your little Maurice,
Most all the fun will be for Matisse,
I will be held on a nice fella's lap,
But it won't be the same for this young chap,

Please don't stop this dialog,
Please don't be a girlie hog,
Please don't leave me in the cold,
I'll be back, just put on hold,

Maybe in the afternoon,
There'll be time, to resume,
The show is close, it's in Seattle,
Pray Mom limits her inane prattle,

She can get to chitter chatter,
I hope she knows Jose` and I matter,
I know how much they want to win,
We will miss them until then,

We will miss all of you,
Keep this going for us two,
We will be sure to report back,
In a thread that won't hijack.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello everyone this is Luce
I am not very good with po-a-tree.

I may be young, but I am in season,
I am not allowed to go to the park for this reason.

I like to run and play in the park,
And don't want to leave till way after dark.

I love the rain and snow and sunshine,
I am an all weather poodle and that is so fine.

Officially I am no longer a puppy,
Even with my curls, I am still very fluffy.

What I may lack in conformation, 
I make it up in spades with love and attention.

I don't have papers and the pedigree,
I am a little red mini with looks and brains to the 10th degree.

I know Matisse will do well at the show,
But Maurice and me could have a go.
We don't have to worry about our hair being just right,
We could wrestle and frolic well into the night.

Chagall!! Chagall!! Please don't be hasty!
All the girls are not so elusive 
Please please please don't make your club so exclusive.

I like them all the girls and boys,
I like them all - especially their toys.

Whether they are black, white, brown or gray,
Any and all the colors if they want to play.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Molly, Miss Molly
This is your Bug
and if you were here,
I'd give you a hug.

Mum and I agree
that you are quite cute
and if we could meet,
it'd be such a hoot.

I know you could love me
even tho I'm a brat
And I'll show you the tree
where I chased up the cat.

If memory serves
about your pedigree
in spite of your curves, 
you are part Kelpie

I have a history 
in spite of my fluff
of loving Kelpies
and all of that stuff

And so you must see
even tho you may shrug
You're suited for me
Always, your Love Bug


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Grüß Gott von Bayern


I am only 5 weeks old
And as of yet I am already bold. 
My english isn't very good 
But with poetry I thought I could.

My curls are as black as coal
Being a lady with standards is my goal.

I have cuteness galore
and puppy breath oh so sweet.
I'm sure I could learn if we could meet.

Molly you are so witty
Tiara and painted nails so pretty.
I don't know how to kiss 
May I please be your apprentice?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> Grüß Gott von Bayern
> 
> 
> I am only 5 weeks old
> ...


Aw!!!! This is adorable!!!!!!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Molly, Miss Molly
> This is your Bug
> and if you were here,
> I'd give you a hug.
> ...


Aw!!!! You're good!!!

Many many talented poets on PF, do the love for poodles come with poetry skills attached?!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Mum made a mistake and abandoned the ‘puter
When she went to the shops to find something for supper,
So I woke up and bullied my stupid mate Pushkin
To check out the pics of the curly competition!

Gosh what a surprise! I had no idea!!
There are so many wonderful poodles on here!!
Little ones, big ones, and some in the middle,
With fabulous owners – which set me a riddle.

I read through this thread but was a bit puzzled,
The same names were popping up, all in a muddle.
I cannot believe that so many of you
Haven’t written a ditty, just one line or two!

You’re gorgeous, you’re handsome, with fabulous brains!
And apparently some are so easy to train.
So get rid of your humans and check out this site
For a boyfriend or girlfriend that you really like!

There’s Jazz and there’s Bonnny, and Brandon and Beau
(I wouldn’t mind finding HIM on my pillow!)
Pebbles and Ginger, and Pepper and Vogue,
And Quincey and Journey and baby Willow.

Missy and Ash, and Teaka and Tangee,
Miu Miu and Gucci and Tonka and Sunny,
Rhett and Jippy, Oreo and Carley,
Cammie and Misha and Jolie and Lily.

So many to choose from, so many to see,
Vienna and Vegas, Cairo and Indy,
There’s big guys like Chanter, so regal and tall,
And wee ones like Poppy – I just love them all!

Branna and Killa, Atticus also, 
Billy and Tia, Lou and Apollo,
Don’t forget Dreamer, and Sisko and Rain,
And Chell and Remy and… SO MANY NAMES!!!

I’ve got to run now, ‘cos I’ve heard the back door
So me and my Pushkin must pretend to snore.
If you’re not on the list, I might get to you later,
Or pitch in yourself – become an INTERNET DATER!

Pippin
xxx

PS THIS IS MY LAST ONE! MUM IS GOING ROUND THE BEND RHYMING!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Love it ManxCat!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> Aw!!!! You're good!!!
> 
> Many many talented poets on PF, do the love for poodles come with poetry skills attached?!!
> 
> ...


Yes, and it's YOUR TURN LOU!! LOL... Go on, have a go..!!!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Love letters from Jazz and Zoe*

Oh Molly, Miss Molly you don’t even know me,
I am Jazz from Jazz and Zoe. 
I have admired you from afar, 
What with your plump gorgeous figure, your nails painted pink , your tiara so sparkly,
You are sooome awesome star!!!
I am a mini too, just the right size 
To escort you wherever you please, no lie.
We can play bubbles and jump,
And into you I promise not to bump.
When it comes down to it, I am handsome and loyal
And quite a lot of fun you will have to be spoiled.
I will treat you like a gent,
Frolic with you like a deer,
Snuggle up to you like a lover,
Share with you my toys, no fear!
Do not let my human’s lack of poetry skill deter,
The great love affair we could have, I hope you concur!

Chagall, Chagall, wherefore art my Chagall?
I have hankered over you from a distance,
You don’t even know of my existence.
I am Zoe, of you I so admire,
In my belly for you grows a red hot burning fire.
Not to sound desperate but please don’t go to her I say,
You know whom I mean, she has others with whom to play,
But I for one want you everyday.
Our mothers have met,
Their approval a sure bet
We would first court of course,
Then settle down with a love of force.
Babies I cannot give you I am sorry to say,
But an undying love is yours every single day.
Please think of me when you ponder the girls,
Oh by the way did I tell you about my luscious black curls?
I will follow this thread to see what you think,
Now I need to eat and get a drink, so a farewell to you my eyes bat and blink!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Molly, Miss Molly
> This is your Bug
> and if you were here,
> I'd give you a hug.
> ...




:five:
Oh Bug, Sweet Bug
Yes, that is me
Just a smidgen
Just a nub 
Of Kelpie I be!

It makes me stubborn
My mama said
So that is why 
I'll never wed....

But play, oh yes!
That I can do
And if we could meet
It'd be with You!

Come to Cali dear Bug
I'm waiting to hug 
Such a dear little fluff
Cuz Ya got the Right Stuff!!!!!!

Love,
MOLLY


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Dear Zoe,_
Imagine my joy
Imagine my glee
Hearing you're interested in *silvery* me!

Not even Sadie Hawkins Day yet,
And it's ME you're coming to get!
Yours I'll be, that's a sure bet

I despaired about girls
Their curves and curls
Now my love for you unfurls!

I will take down that sign
The silly one of mine
Forget "No Girls Allowed!", girls are divine!

Have no worries about making babies
I can't either, and that's no maybe
My danglers were snipped to save me

I will save my allowance for you
So we can splurge, just we two
Oh how Miss Molly will be blue! (Or maybe green with envy!):eviltongue:
~Chagall :kiss:

:love2::love2::love2::love2: :rose::rose: :rose::rose:  

ETA: p.s. I really like that ours is a "geographically desirable" romance. So glad we live in the same state!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny's Response*

Fields of poodle sweetness
Melted snow reveals spring….
Can I have them all?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Fields of poodle sweetness
> Melted snow reveals spring….
> Can I have them all?


Ooooh! Haiku! (Bless you)!
Fab!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

There once was a girly named Molly,
And teasing boys was her folly,
She said with a smile,
Let's all frolick for a while,
We'll laugh, play and be jolly!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh Dearest Molly,

Such a rough folly.. To pick and choose from such a fine collection of poodles.
We (Rhett and Jippy) are waiting... Ever so patiently.. For you to decide who will be your true love. 
Love cares not if you have a pedigree.. For love is boundless and with out reserve. 
So remember that your heart would be treasured and honored. We would take care to play enjoy your company for all of your days... Please grace us with your gaze. 
Your Gentlemen Callers,
Rhett and Jippy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:hug: Oh Rhett
Oh Jippy
I have no true loves
Only the boys listed above!

My devotions lie in many places
In many ways, and different faces
Although my 'rep' is very tarnished
My heart glows as if it's varnished!

And if you are ready to play
You may come and visit
My kingdom someday!

You'll like here
I know you will,
We swim,we surf,
We hunt for gophers
We have no time for lazy loafers!

There is no snow
I'm sorry to say
But fun we'll have!
Most every day!

Love,
MOLLY


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What happened since the show?
Did all of you just up and go?
Have you all become so busy,
My two boys are in a tizzy,

They thought there'd be more fun with rhymes,
I guess ya'll have more in your minds,
The boys would like to see some gals,
And all kinds of human pals.

They want to know if the subject should change,
And stop trying Molly to rearrange,
She is who she is and that's no crime,
So, what would you like to do this time?:aetsch:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good Grief
Good Golly
Hey, it's Me!
Miss Molly

I have a story
It needs to be told
Of Poodle Hunters
In days of old.......

They hunted treasures
Of greatest measures
In the ground I'm told....
But Alas! Woe is Me
All I find is Mold.....

I hear they found
A thing called 'truffles'
That humans just adore,
And I hunt both high and low
There seems to be no more!

Instead I have found,
While going aground
A beasty most worthwhile.
One who is small and fiesty........
Has teeth like a Crocodile!!!!!

He's called a 'Gopher'
My mama said
And I must dig him
Out of bed..
"YES, GET RID OF HIM"
My Mama said!
"Shake Him! Toss Him!
Till he is DEAD!!!!!!"

Yup! that is what she said to do
So I did........!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Maurice and Matisse brothers two
Miss Molly, they're too young for you,
Matisse went to a show,
Maurice was not allowed to go,
Maurice stayed home and cried "boo-hoo!"


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Truffles are an interesting thing,
Going for a walk, for it's just like spring,
But after a while, we'll join back in,
Cuz truffles we know, we can make a spin,


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Maurice and Matisse brothers two
> Miss Molly, they're too young for you,
> Matisse went to a show,
> Maurice was not allowed to go,
> Maurice stayed home and cried "boo-hoo!"


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All modern water retrievers it is thought,
descended from the Lagotto Romagnolo,
It was truffles these dogs sought,
And Poodles were good at it also,

Truffles are a delicacy,
Pigs got truffles before the dogs,
And it was big fancy in Italy,
where these Lagottos replaced the hogs,

An interesting history,
These cute little predecessors have, 
Our Mom was thinking of getting this breed,
But decided on us instead.

Maurice & Matisse


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

From Molly;

I want my Princes
of Poodledom to re-appear
To whisper sweet words
I want to hear

I once promised
to love you
With all my heart

To love my boys forever
To never depart........................

OH HECK! FORGET THE DRAMA
YOU GUYS ARE CAUSING ME MUCH 'TRAUMA'
HERE I PROMISED TO LOVE YOU FOREVER
AND NOW YOU'VE GONE AND RUN AWAY!!!!

Where did you all go?
You ran like rabbits!
I thought you promised 
To make ME your habit!

The year is ending my Poodle Boys
Do you still want to share all of your toys?
With me.... Your Molly, your fickle dolly?
I'm still polyamorous and of course glamorous.....

AND GIRLS! Where did YOU go?
These boys need to learn to ignore us not
Or they'll find the bath water exceedingly HOT!

Get busy my lovlies
Give me your word
Do make it LOUD
So you can be heard!!!

:deal:


POODLE POETRY SAGA PART 2?????? LOL!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Molly, Molly, I have been gone
'Cos Mama is stressed - her head's all wrong!
Thank goodness she's here now
And watching me play-bow
So I can tell you
My heart is still true!!!!

With love from your Latvian Lothario, Pushkin!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you add Buck, 2015 is full of luck...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh Miss Molly, won't you share...
I need a beau, surely you won't care,
If I dare to snag one or two
I'll take Atticus and leave the rest for you!!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok Molly competition you did say
Here I am ZOE to make your day

I"m just as cute as you with oodles of charm
Just want to be wooed too, I mean no harm

Willow and I share hair color,age, and size
If you don't let us compete we might conspire to spread lies

Living in a house of 8 I am certainly not shy
I will win those boys hearts or i will be sad and cry

So get out of my way you little ho
Look out boys here comes Zo


( not really a poet like the rest,
but really tried, and its all in jest)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello, Molly dearest!
Been busy celebrating Hanukkah
And learning to play the harmonic
Another way to woo you honey,
Though it may seem a bit funny!

_Merry Christmas_, babe! ~Chagall :kiss:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> Hello, Molly dearest!
> Been busy celebrating Hanukkah
> And learning to play the harmonic
> Another way to woo you honey,
> ...


Love the Harmonukkah!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Molly! The folly,
We've missed out on your grace,
We're resigned to the fact that we're out of the race,
So we had to step back or else we'd lose face,

We boys could not seem to win your affection,
So Mom's baking cookies, we'll imbibe in confection,
And when we are gleeful, grinning wide, ear to ear,
We'll be sure to send you some holiday cheer,

We won't send you cookies, they'll make you fat,
And your Mom would scold us, and that is that,
But coming your way, sending much love and joy,
We hope Santa brings you educational toys.

It would be good to get out of the rut,
you've fallen into,
and become quite the slut,
But we still love you, you dear little mutt.

For you, a fine new _year's_ resolution,
To clean up your act and find a solution,
Although we are miles and miles apart,
We advise you to settle, don't be a tart.

Choose your man wisely, and pick but just one,
It's time you settle down, life's not all about fun,
Play and be merry,
But there's work to be done.

So this holiday time is a time to reflect,
Go ahead, do your nails and hair,
Sing, dance and be joyful, 
And a fine Poodle boy you will snare.

We wish you a merry Christmas and a happy new year! 
Lots of love, from Maurice and Matisse


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good Grief Good Golly
It's so fun to be Molly
I can only be me you see
And for that so happy
I'll always be!

So you little Bitches
You can have your wishes
I'll share my boys
And all their toys
Just follow me now 
And I'll show you how............

My list is open to debate
I cannot determine 
It's life or fate
I only know my Mom
Calls me 'loose'
And says I'll end up in the 'Caboose'!

But right now I am still young
And like all girls here
I just want to have fun

No strings attached
(no puppies either)
My life will not be
As a Backyard Breeder

As long as possible
As long as you care
As long as my Mom
Keeps doin' my hair!

So Boys and Girls
The 'List' is still growin'
Come Winter come Spring
My love is still showin'..............


:love2:


P.S. Hey Buck you're in luck
To the list you'll be added 

A Fine looking Boy
That you are
Next to YOUR name
I'll add a STAR!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Maurice and Matisse, please don't feel slighted,
I'm just the right size for you.
As a trio, we'd play and I'd be delighted,
If you'd say you like it, too!

I like my friends the size of toys,
I find them easier to befriend,
I get scared of the much bigger boys,
My invitation I'll not resend.

I'll steal your affection for Miss Molly,
She's much bigger then we three,
Though, her red nails are quite folly,
Please say that you'll like me?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Molly Has Her Long List
Between All Dogs I'm Twixed
Alas All Lust Is Missed
Sadly I've been Fixed.

Grace


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Wrex says, "I'm not neutered...but don't tell my mom or I will be..."


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh Molly I've gotten to this thread so late.
I suppose I'll have to beg you for a date.
I hope you got lots of toys tonight.
So Molly my dear have a pleasant night.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Willow, sweet Willow.........
whose coat would billow...
if you rested your head upon my pillow,
My, oh my...What a lucky fellow.

This is coming from only Maurice,
Helping Mom cook is brother Matisse,
So, I'll sneak you a quick note and get back to you soon,
In the meantime I'll dream and surely I'll swoon.

I know what you mean...that buxom lass, Molly,
To play rough with her would be a sheer folly,
Although I've spent hours, charming and wooing,
It's come to a point... it's become my undoing,

So, I'll speak for Matisse, our lives have new lease,
Since you sent us an invite to play,
About size... it matters,
My heart pitter patters,
To think of that glorious day! :dancing::knuddel: :love2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Maurice & Matisse
I think it's quite sweet
That the size of your pillow
Is perfect for Willow..............

I find this quite bawdy
And a little bit naughty
Of which I fully approve
Of such an amorous move!


So Willow, Sweet Willow
Take care with these boys
For sweet words are quite dangerous
From little 'Boy Toys' !!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm, Molly, dear Molly, now I’m getting older
I’ve started to notice my eyes start to wander
And my feminine side is oh so much bolder
As to hunky sweet fellas I would like to pander.

But I’ve spent three years as a scruffy tomboy
No bracelets or pompoms or jewels in my hair
No colours on nails or bling to bring joy
Just grass and mud and a life without care.

But maybe, just maybe I’d like to be girlie
So some of the guys would maybe look my way
So please, some advice on how to look fabby
When like me, you are just short and curly!

I sooo need a mentor, an experienced gal,
To give me directions in becoming a vamp!
I want to seduce them – so please be a pal
And give up your secrets, PF’s favourite tramp!

Love Pippin
xxx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Pippin! My Little gal pal
Of course I will show you how!!

It's all in your manner
Make it sweet for sure
It's honey that makes
Those 'boy toys' detour!

It also helps to grow your hair
So your Topknot is long enough
For a ribbon to wear!

It catches their eyes
It lets them know
"Look at ME I'm a girl, I'm wearing
A Bow!"

Speak softly-----NO barking
Or you'll scare them off
You must let them think
That they are the boss
So while they are proving what 'big dogs' they are
It's really YOU who's holding the bar!

Move quickly, with grace
Give 'em a lick to their face
And then I suppose
One to their nose!

Then turn around promptly
And do a sashay
Wiggle that bootie
Act like a cutie!

And unless they're a wimp
They'll get the hint
You'll get a nudge to your tush.....
(They'll pee on a bush)
And that's when they know
You're 'Hot' and they'll glow!!!

But remember dear Pippin
Don't give it away free
Make them fetch,
and share, and play with thee!

Take all their bones
Eat all their treats
Hide all their toys
While still acting 'Sweet'!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Priceless!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love all the pf poets.

Hemi here
Have no fear
Those boys I'll show 
How to play in the snow

I can jump and spin
When it is snowball catching 
I will always win.
Who cares about ribbons and bows
When there is snow ❄ to play in!

Poodles one and all
Girls and boys 
Come visit me 
You'll have a ball.

Afterwards we can have a nap
I'm sure my dad won't mind sharing his lap.

(Now just imagine poodles of all sizes and colors running and jumping together in a huge field of snow.):snowman:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I’m going to have a word with my Mother,
To see if she’ll groom me and won’t say I’m a bother
To get me all silky and grow my hair longer,
Which I’m sure will also make me look younger!

I have a cute fellow here at home on tap
But I think he’s been put off ‘cos sometimes I snap
If he pinches my toys – what is it with boys?
But my brother is not for Molly’s ploys.

There’s a very cute apricot fella called Odie
Who’s mostly a poodle, well, enough, I’m not choosy,
He lives down the street and whenever he sees me
He gets all excited – he’s really quite dreamy!

I’ve tended to shun him, it’s where I’ve gone wrong,
So I’ll let him get closer with his cute little tongue,
And I’ll try the sashay instead of cold shoulder
To see if it makes sweet Odie bolder!

This “fixing” thing is a bit of a pain
And the physical side of romance I’ll not gain,
But I’d like to be wooed, and have all the fellas
Say “Phwoar! There goes Pippin!”, and all the girls jealous!

So Molly, dear Molly, I will take your advice
On how to be girly – I’ll change in a trice!
As long as it doesn’t stop me from tearing
‘cross fields and beaches, through moorland and hedging!

Love, your protégé, Pippin!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The image is there but I can see lots of wet dirty happy dogs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's one year later
And Oh! What changes
Have been made to my 'List'
That my Mom rearranges!

Pippin is in a great new place
Where She's all fluffy and clean of face
She's brought out her 'girly side'
Her strut is just filled with pride
Oh course, Pushkin is at her side!

My dear Chagall
Still has it all
He still holds my heart
In his silvery paw.....

As far as Maurice & Matisse are concerned
There are many things those boys have learned
Some things are good and some things are bad
But their manners are those of Sir Galahad.......

Remie and Jackson
Work in a scholarly place
They are bringing smiles 
To many a face!

And Lily! Oh Lily!
Beauty and Brains 
That is no lie
Ribbons are piling up to the sky!

Of course I should mention
The Marvelous Misha
Who one day, I hope to meet ya!

And Beau, Sweet Beau
Where did you go?
My Mom said you moved to a rainy place
Do you wear a raincoat with style and grace?

Then there is Sunny.......
That boy is still quite a honey!

And last but not least
Is my little Bug
Hey BUG! Remember me?
How're Ya doin', you wonderful boy?
Still wanna be my "Little Boy Toy?"

Oh I must not be remiss
As I go down my list.......

To all the Girls
That came out to 'play'
To them I wish another day
Of tormenting the boys
With their sassy way.....
Remember girls....boys just want to play
You must let them know who has the last say!!!!!

And now to all the New Poodles
Who have joined this year

I am Miss Molly, 
Whose 'Rep' is tarnished
But Mom has decided 
I just need some varnish.....

So she painted my toenails
and She did my hair
She does not realize
I Do Not Care!

I'm ME- I'm Molly
I'm a good time dolly
Good Golly Miss Molly
I like playing ball
I'm chewin' and chompin'
Can't hear Mama call! 
So I'm Rockin' & Rollin'
And strutting my stuff
And of course One Poodle Boy
Is never enough!

So get busy my Cuties and Newbies
You must join my 'List'
It's really something you should not miss!

LOVE
MOLLY


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is very happy to be on Molly's list, but Javvy is a little jealous I think.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I think javy needs a little more growing up to be able to handle a hot ticket like Molly! :handkiss:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Javie! You silly boy
'Someday' you may like me
More than a toy..........

But for now, my sweet jester 
I don't want to be known
As a child molester!

So learn and grow
And maybe some day
You will know the games
That girl poodles play!

Now, Javie my boy.....
Try not to annoy
Miss Lily and Peeves
While doin' their weaves

Watch them and learn
Try not to squirm...........
Because one day,
You'll earn the right to win
A pretty Blue Ribbon
That'll make me grin!

LOVE
MOLLY


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are just too nice for words!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

The beautiful Miss Molly may have some competition, as Miss Abbey is looking to rob the cradle where Mr. Javelin is concerned!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Uh oh girls, don't fight over him! We don't want him to get too full of himself.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Oh Miss Molly, I do declare,
A delightful girl with countenance fair. 
But you can't decide on a single gent?
Even after the flowers I sent? :flowers:

I tried all year to get you out of my mind,
And almost succeeded but now I find,
That you're just as lovely,
And my love is blind. :love2:

Blind to the others of my kind,
I tried to forget but they're all swine, ig:
Ah, to woo you when you know I'd be true,
Molly, forget them and Maurice too.

You know my address,
Since last year, I've been a mess,
So please, let's make that dreamy date,
All that is lovely will be our fate. :hug::in-love::knuddel:

We'd make the most elegant pair,

Your ever faithful Matisse L'Eclair :angel:
*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah Matisse
My little friend
When will your adoration end?

I can't commit
This you know..........
I have to give them all a 'go'!

You know I have a love of boys,
The Standards, The Minis, and ALL the Toys!

So though I might be very 'loose'
Around my neck I'll have no noose....
And it's all because of these words you see

"I'm Miss Molly by Golly
I like to play ball
A Rockin' and Rollin
Can't hear Mama call..
If you come to my corner
With your Diamond bling
I'll give you wet kisses
That'll make you Ting-A Ling!!!"
LOVE
MOLLY

P.S. Thank you Little Richard !!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:love2:I decided I needed a good dose of laughter today so I dug up this thread!
For all of you NEWBIES, you will enjoy this immensely and I urge you to read and to contribute to Molly's list................she loves everyone you know! Hahaha!!!!

Now for Molly's latest message...............

I just want to be
The fabulous me

A Pretty Girl Poodle with love to share
A hussy who's no woosy
with great lookin' hair!

I want to be free
To kiss and kanoodle
With each and every
Beautiful Boy Poodle!

But WOE IS ME!
My Mama says "NO!"
So it's off to PF
I am forced to go.............

To add to my list 
of long distance lovers
With no promise that 
There will be no others

I'm ME 
Miss Molly
That's who I am
I'm a rockin' and rollin'
in POODLE LAND!

So won't you join in
With all the others?
And don't forget
Your Sisters and Brothers!!! 
:love2:
LOVE,
MOLLY




MOLLY


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I dug up this thread because when I need a smile or chuckle it is the BEST place to come to! Many of our new members won't run into this thread without knowing about it, so it is time to pass out a few smiles again! I hope we can add more to it too! ENJOY it like a book....start at the beginning!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This hit my email today and brought a smile to my face too. It made me think about how many lovely people I have met on here and how much I miss you all! Molly, you take good care of your Mom! Hugs!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

"Excuse us, but did someone say Miss Molly was taking suitors?"


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait your turn, boys!

from Pericles


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Come one come all
Do hear me call
It's ME
It's MOLLY
Your lovin' dolly!

I see so many
New pretty boys
Standards, minis,
And lots of toys

So here I sit
And almost 
Swoon
Won't you come and visit
In my room?

Come now my pretties
Come join the list
Just add a few words
And maybe a kiss?...........


I haven't forgotten
The pretty girls
Send your sweet words 
Cuz I'll always share.....
Be bold my girlies
If you dare!

The boys love to hear
Your admiring prose
Just remember to keep
Them on their toes!


LOVE,
MOLLY


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi all here's Honey
I'm a bouncy bunny.
I like the boys too...
Whose heart can I rue?
Shower me with love and flowers
Cuz I'm here counting the hours
Until I find my one true love
Whom I can tumble and shove.
I might share my toys 
With all of you boys
If you're nice to me and my curls
For I am one of those sassy girls.
If you don't believe my waggy tail
Too bad, get ready to bewail...
For I can turn your heart to a flinder.
Here I am all ready for Tinder.


----------

